# debur [ deburr ]



## ElPaco

Hola a todos, una vez mas solicitando de su ayuda para la siguiente traduccion:
*"cut the spigot & retaining ring end of the fixed joint perpendicular to the connection from the rear end of the socket fitting.*

*"Debur the cut pipe end"*

Son procedimientos para cortar tuberia PVC, me imagino que "debur" es eliminar!!!???

Gracias.

ElPaco


----------



## Supremo626

Quionda ElPaco,

Debur, también escrito "Deburr," significa quitarle el "burr" a algo. Burr es el filo, los dientitos o pedacitos que sobresalen una superficie cuando ha sido cortada. 

Espero te haya ayudado.


----------



## ElPaco

¿No seria lo mismo que "lijar o limar" Supremo 626?


----------



## Supremo626

Simón, básicamente, eso és... Puedes "deburr" con limas o hojas de lijar y tambien hay otras herramientas y máquinas especiales para "deburring."  

Hope this helps.


----------



## ElPaco

Gracias por la informacion, fue de BASTANTE!!! ayuda.


----------



## jalibusa

Quitar las rebarbas o rebabas.


----------



## ElPaco

Hola jalibusa, la palabra que usariamos en este caso seria "matar o quitar el filo".

Gracias y que tengas un buen dia.


----------



## jalibusa

En los dibujos técnicos, "matar el filo" es "break all sharp edges"; "deburring" es una operación diferente.


----------



## ElPaco

Tienes razon, pero tambien cuando se hacen cortes de tuberia pvc, cobre, etc... le "matan el filo" a los extremos cortados, bueno aqui en Mexico jali!!!!.


----------



## alamcape

i'd say... "limar las asperezas" or "rebajar las asperezas".
debur is, indeed, the action of removing the bur after cutting pipes or any other metal piece.
hope this helps.
a


----------



## Zahella

En este mismo sentido, ¿podría usarse también el verbo TRIM?


----------



## k2bdx

"Trim" es cortar algo, dejando un poco, como un recorte de pelo, o en el sentido de
podar un arbusto. Aquí el contexto es dejar completamente limpio el extremo de la pipa. 
Creo que "desbarbar" significa "debur".


----------



## Zahella

muchas gracias, k2bdx!


----------

